# Possible stolen horse?



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

See this thread on another forum:-

Pally gelding found in Kent, is it stolen ? - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums

~x~


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

dear me


----------

